# Amending ferry for different vehicle



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

We had a ferry booked for our Aviano 7.03 length - for 18th June, but have now changed to a Elegance i821G which is 8.87, so quite a difference in length. 
Called DFDS ferry to change the details, quoting TEF04, which was the promotional code from the NEC in October 2010 (£59 return). Expected to pay more for the additional length....was pleasantly surprised that the amendment was changed for NO additional charge.  Still £59 return. Brilliant. :wink: 

Janice.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brilliant*

Have to agree, good customer service.

TM


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

DC4JC said:


> We had a ferry booked for our Aviano 7.03 length - for 18th June, but have now changed to a Elegance i821G which is 8.87, so quite a difference in length.
> Called DFDS ferry to change the details, quoting TEF04, which was the promotional code from the NEC in October 2010 (£59 return). Expected to pay more for the additional length....was pleasantly surprised that the amendment was changed for NO additional charge.  Still £59 return. Brilliant. :wink:
> 
> Janice.


Hi

We did exactly the same thing about 2 years ago when we changed from an Aviano to an Elegance 821g with Norfolk line, now DFDS. We also didnt pay for the change despite the extra length.

Nice van by the way :wink:

Andy


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done to DFDS. The Caravan Club need to learn a lesson from them.

We too had to change an long outstanding ferry booking for the P+O, Hull Zeebrugge crossing. We booked our caravan which was 7.92 metres plus up to 5 metres for the car. The price, becoz of the early booking was cheap, about £270.

Anyway, about 6 weeks before the sailing we bought our Motorhome, with a length of 7.47 metres and straight away I contacted the CC to update my booking. They wanted an extra £400  explaining it was the extra height that was the problem (32mm as it happens).

Now, I new that my motorhome was going to be placed on the ferry in exactly the same place as my caravan was going to go, i.e. with acres of room above it. So I cancelled (with cancellation fee of course). Rang Camping Cheques, got the same sailing, with 3 cheques, £270.

So, as I say, well done DFDS.


----------

